# How Many Seaviews are Enough?



## ChrisCarson (May 24, 2008)

Hello All,

I'm new to posting here, but have been reading people's comments for a while and learning a lot. Thanks to everyone for sharing their comments and knowledge about modeling the Seaview. I think like most people here, I first saw the show when I was a kid and pretty much fell in love with the design of the ship and the stories, particularly the early seasons. Spent a lot of years mostly hitting dead ends trying to get a good model of Seaview. Seems like only in the last ten years have decent models been more readily produced and available (mostly thanks to the internet).

I initially bought one of the Moebius models after reading about them here and am getting ready to start building it. I learned some years ago from the Flying Sub kits (various incarnations) that it's a good idea to have a few squirelled away, never know when you might want to build another one or have a spare once they are out of production.

I am thinking about buying a couple more Moebius kits, partly to have extras and partly to support Moebuis who did such a great job with this. One to build and send off to my dad as a thanks (he and I spent a fair amount of time looking for the Aurora/ Monogram reissue Seaviews and Flying Subs over the years) and another to have on hand as a spare in attic stock.

Any one else have any thoughts?

Thanks,

Chris Carson


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Keep buying,and supporting!alexander


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

There is no such thing as being too rich...too thin...or having too many model kits...
Mcdee


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

For me, one Seaview is enough! :thumbsup: Especially now that I've FINALLY been able to get one!


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

How many can you afford?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Chris! In reading your post, I'm guessing that in your case, the answer is THREE: One to build for your Dad, one for you to build for yourself, and one to build 25 years from now when you think back to these present "good old days" and really want to build another Seaview. Or you can get a FOURTH Seaview to build as an 8-window "movie" version if and when a conversion kit comes out. :thumbsup:

Oh, and trust me; 25 years from now will be here before you know it.


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

How many Seaviews are enough? Wait... I know this one! Um, seven! No, wait, Nine!

To be honest, I have three different Seaviews right now:

1. The Polar Lights version of the Aurora Movie Seaview. (Waiting to be built)

2. A resin kit of the TV Seaview in the same scale as the Aurora kit. (Waiting to be painted)

3. The Moebius kit. (waiting for me to build the electronics)

So I guess I need six more. Oh, and I've got the flying sub in three different scales. Do they count? :thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=62294&stc=1&d=1215409593[/IMG-LEFT]









Enough is never enough!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Welcome to the boards!

Well, that is a tough one to answer! I have 4 of the Polar Lights version and 2 of the Moebius version. I would say the question should be...what is the MINIMUM amount of Seaviews one should own?

At least two! One to build today, and the other for the "do over" tomorrow!

MMM


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I have one Moebius,(I'm poor now)six Polar Lights,one Aurora converted to the four widow w/FS,one Oz Shop,and one Lubliner.Both the Oz Shop and the Lubliner are being worked on right now.Oh,and I sold the MiM one earlier this year.alexander


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

My inventory consists of 2 Moebuis kits, 1 Polar Lights , 1 MIM. 
2 Monogram Flying Subs, and lost of little Flying Subs from various vendors.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Well Currently I have
One Polar Lights Seaview(Built)
One Lunar Models Seaview(Built)
One ************* Seaview(Built)..See Thread
One MoebiusSeaview(Built)...See Thread

....However,I plan on getting another Moebius for RC conversion:thumbsup:

*AND IT'S STILL NOT ENOUGH!!!!:freak:*


----------



## ChrisCarson (May 24, 2008)

Thanks all. I was a kid in the 70's, watching Voyage when the show was ten years in reruns. Needless to say, it was damn near impossible to find any kind of merchandise that late in the game. If I'd been born about ten years prior I'd have been in luck.

Looked around for years for any model. One night happened to find a reissued Flying Sub at the drug store. After I picked my eyeballs back up off the floor and put 'em back in my head, my dad bought it for me! That was just the coolest. Didn't see another Flying Sub reissue for at least ten years, but I was looking. Wrote to Monogram when I heard they had the Aurora molds for the Seaview. Unbeknownst to me at the time, I think I actually wrote them between periods of reissues. They wrote me back a "sorry but tough luck kid" letter. Was kind of like the scene out of "A Christmas Story" when the kid gets rebuked by the Department store Santa. Heh...

Anyway, after that experience years ago, it makes me want to hoard these -I'm in luck because my wife doesn't mind...


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I got two Moebius coming...both going RC...need two more.
This is my current line up....a 24 inch Resin, a 13" piggy-back RC, 13" display


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

One for now. (I'm getting the dough together to pay for my pre-order of the FS-1)

But one is enough for now..I'm taking my time and doing her right. I'm happy with the way it's coming out. I hope Mobius stays financially happy and healthy and they can re-release her again when need another one.

Steve


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I have one of each, Polar Lights, Lunar Models, Mini Model Madness, and of course Moebius. I also have, three different size resin Flying Subs, Monogram release, and the one that came with the Seaview. Next, the new Extra Value Meal, Super Sized Moebius Flying Sub.


----------

